
Y Combinator Needs to Teach Better Business Communication Skills - hexagonc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h66PNIUtaaE
======
angersock
Pretty good customer reaction to an overly-familiar business email and a solid
criticism of a botched customer interaction.

